# Advanced Healing Brush



## msmack (Jul 13, 2013)

Why is it that once I use the brush I can no longer get near that same area with the brush again?  There are times I need to clean up the area a bit but Lightroom will not allow the brush to be enabled near that area.

I found this frustrating with L/R 4 and even more so with L/R 5.

Merrill


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure I understand....if you create a new brush you should be able to paint directly over any part of an existing brush. So what exactly happens when you try?

PS....could you take a minute to update your profile, it's often helpful for us to know what system and version you are running as that can often influence a response.


----------



## tzalman (Jul 13, 2013)

If you want to apply a second brush type heal you have to start slightly outside the area of the first application, but you can then brush into that area. I frequently do overlapping heal/clones in this way. If you want a spot application, you can do it anywhere outside the brushed area and then drag it into the area and drag the source spot to wherever you want it. Or if you hold down Control you can set the spot and drag the mouse cursor to the desired source.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 13, 2013)

My bad....misread the problem and was thinking of the adjustment brush, not the  advanced healing brush.


----------



## msmack (Jul 14, 2013)

tzalman said:


> If you want to apply a second brush type heal you have to start slightly outside the area of the first application, but you can then brush into that area. I frequently do overlapping heal/clones in this way. If you want a spot application, you can do it anywhere outside the brushed area and then drag it into the area and drag the source spot to wherever you want it. Or if you hold down Control you can set the spot and drag the mouse cursor to the desired source.



Hmmmmm....I will have to play with this awhile.  Guess I am looking for it to be like the clone tool in Photoshop which is isn't.

Another issue is the hard edge, wish it had a feather or a way to soften the brush, just wishful thinking.


----------



## msmack (Jul 14, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not sure I understand....if you create a new brush you should be able to paint directly over any part of an existing brush. So what exactly happens when you try?
> 
> PS....could you take a minute to update your profile, it's often helpful for us to know what system and version you are running as that can often influence a response.



Jim I can see my profile but I can't see how to update the info.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 14, 2013)

msmack said:


> Jim I can see my profile but I can't see how to update the info.



Click in the Forum Actions menu item, and select Edit Profile:


----------



## tzalman (Jul 14, 2013)

Dragging a new spot onto an old spot was a technique I used a lot in previous versions and it remains essentially the same in LR5. I am also really enjoying the new fast removal of electric cables.


----------



## msmack (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, taken care of


----------



## Glenn NK (Jul 16, 2013)

msmack said:


> Why is it that once I use the brush I can no longer get near that same area with the brush again?  There are times I need to clean up the area a bit but Lightroom will not allow the brush to be enabled near that area.
> 
> I found this frustrating with L/R 4 and even more so with L/R 5.
> 
> Merrill



I've often wondered myself, and have been frustrated many times.

So I just start all over if it doesn't work the way I anticipated - the main thing is to plan the procedure before starting so that one doesn't "paint ones self into a corner" so to speak.


----------



## msmack (Jul 16, 2013)

Glenn NK said:


> I've often wondered myself, and have been frustrated many times.
> 
> So I just start all over if it doesn't work the way I anticipated - the main thing is to plan the procedure before starting so that one doesn't "paint ones self into a corner" so to speak.



Glenn:
Thanks for the advice.  Will try to get the hang of it.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 17, 2013)

tzalman said:


> Dragging a new spot onto an old spot was a technique I used a lot in previous versions and it remains essentially the same in LR5. I am also really enjoying the new fast removal of electric cables.



Yes this is the way I do it as well. Its a bit clunky as is the healing / clone brush in general but works for basic stuff.


----------



## tzalman (Jul 17, 2013)

One of the challenges with clones is avoiding their being too obviously cloned because the cloned area is an exact replica of another area in the image. I break up my clones, disguise them as it were, by inserting smaller clones into a bigger one - either entirely within or overlapping.


----------

